# Installation de Tails



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum. Je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à ma question dans les sujets déjà ouverts donc je me permets d'en ouvrir un nouveau.
J'essaie d'installer d'utiliser Tails sur mon MacBook Air mais sans succès. La clé USB est bien reconnue et lorsque je clique dessus pour démarrer sur la clé, j'ai ensuite un écran noir et rien ne se passe... J'ai cherché ce problème sur le net mais je ne trouve rien.
Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait une idée?
D'avance merci.
Ps: j'ai également essayé sur mon MBPro, et c'est la meme chose: écran noir!


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> Ps: j'ai également essayé sur mon MBPro, et c'est la meme chose: écran noir!


Tu parles de ceci... https://tails.boum.org/install/mac/index.fr.html ...si oui, aucune mention de fonctionnement sous macOS Monterey.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu parles de ceci... https://tails.boum.org/install/mac/index.fr.html ...si oui, aucune mention de fonctionnement sous macOS Monterey.


Pour être plus précise, je l'ai testé avant et après le passage à Monterey que j'ai installé seulement hier soir...


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> Pour être plus précise, je l'ai testé avant et après le passage à Monterey que j'ai installé seulement hier soir...


Il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas pour moi !


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

c'est à dire?


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> c'est à dire?


Ben...


Lankay a dit:


> je l'ai testé avant et après le passage à Monterey


...avant c'était quoi, car...


Lankay a dit:


> après le passage à Monterey que j'ai installé seulement hier soir...


Donc, avant macOS Monterey cela fonctionnait avec une version antérieure de macOS, avec macOS Monterey ça ne fonctionne plus, c'est ça ?


----------



## ericse (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> Pour être plus précise, je l'ai testé avant et après le passage à Monterey que j'ai installé seulement hier soir...


Bonjour,
Tail se fiche complètement de la version d'OS installée, puisque c'est un OS à lui tout seul, il n'utilise pas ce qui est installé sur le disque de l'ordi. Si ta clé Tail ne boote pas c'est qu'elle est défectueuse d'une manière ou d'une autre.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Non, ça n'a jamais fonctionné ni sur Big Sur ni sur Monterey. Comme je l'expliquais, le clé usb est reconnue et quand je veux démarrer dessus, il ne se passe rien, j'ai uniquement un écran noir


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> Non, ça n'a jamais fonctionné ni sur Big Sur ni sur Monterey. Comme je l'expliquais, le clé usb est reconnue et quand je veux démarrer dessus, il ne se passe rien, j'ai uniquement un écran noir


Un peu de lecture officielle... https://tails.boum.org/support/known_issues/index.fr.html ...il y a une section pour les Mac, mais comme tu ne dis rien de ton Mac qui nous est totalement inconnu, impossible de te venir en aide !


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tail se fiche complètement de la version d'OS installée, puisque c'est un OS à lui tout seul, il n'utilise pas ce qui est installé sur le disque de l'ordi. Si ta clé Tail ne boote pas c'est qu'elle est défectueuse d'une manière ou d'une autre.


Bonjour ericse, merci pour ta réponse. J'ai vérifié ma clé, elle semble correcte, j'en ai fait une 2eme pour plus de sureté et c'est aussi la même chose. J'ai lu que ça peut ne pas fonctionner sur Mac en effet, mais nulle part ils ne parlent de cette histoire d'écran noir... j'espérais que quelqu'un aurait eu le meme cas 



Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture officielle... https://tails.boum.org/support/known_issues/index.fr.html ...il y a une section pour les Mac, mais comme tu ne dis rien de ton Mac qui nous est totalement inconnu, impossible de te venir en aide !


J'ai déjà TOUT lu sur le site de tails avant de venir sur le forum...


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> J'ai déjà TOUT lu sur le site de tails avant de venir sur le forum...


Même ceci... https://tails.boum.org/install/mac/usb/index.fr.html ... ?


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Même ceci... https://tails.boum.org/install/mac/usb/index.fr.html ... ?


oui


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> oui


Moi, je suis très curieux, je viens de faire une installation depuis mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010 sous macOS High Sierra et ça fonctionne très bien. Le format étant un peu spécial, je ne peux pas récupérer les copies écran que j'ai faites, mais au démarrage GRUB, c'est en English et on choisit la langue que l'on veut, tout est présent y compris Tor et le choix des onions. 

Et pourtant, j'ai suivi et exécuté le tutoriel depuis mon iMac 24" avec puce M1 pour créer la clé USB.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Que c'est frustrant  moi j'ai fait tout pareil et j'ai un écran noir... Lorsque tu cliques sur la clé usb pour que l'ordi boot dessus, ensuite tu appuies sur une touche ou ça se lance tout seul? Sinon, en effet ericse doit avoir raison, mes clés usb doivent être défectueuses..??

En revanche, je vois que chez toi tails utilise 8,6GB alors que moi je n'ai que 1,2GB . Alors, qu'ai-je loupé dans le processus???



Lankay a dit:


> En revanche, je vois que chez toi tails utilise 8,6GB alors que moi je n'ai que 1,2GB . Alors, qu'ai-je loupé dans le processus???


Pourtant une clé de 8GB doit être suffisante...


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2022)

Tes macs sont des macs à puce Intel ?


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Tes macs sont des macs à puce Intel ?


MacBook Pro (16 pouces, 2019) - Processeur 2,3 GHz Intel Core i9 8 cœurs
et
MacBook Air (Retina, 13-inch, 2018) - Processeur 1,6 Ghz Intel Core i5 double coeur


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Une fois la clé USB réalisée, au démarrage il faut maintenir la touche *alt/option* jusqu'à voir EFI boot, un clic dessus et ça démarre. Chez moi, j'ai fait 2 essais en ayant par curiosité sélectionné le format exFAT et Table de partition GUID et aucun problème.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Une fois la clé USB réalisée, au démarrage il faut maintenir la touche *alt/option* jusqu'à voir EFI boot, un clic dessus et ça démarre.


justement, lorsque je clique sur EFI boot moi ça ne démarre pas, j'ai juste un écran noir... plus rien ne se passe ensuite...


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> justement, lorsque je clique sur EFI boot moi ça ne démarre pas, j'ai juste un écran noir... plus rien ne se passe ensuite...


Sous macOS High Sierra ça fonctionne sans problème, avec mon iMac 24" M1 ce n'est pas possible, donc je ne vois et ne sait pas ce qui pourrait clocher sous macOS Monterey.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Sous macOS High Sierra ça fonctionne sans problème, avec mon iMac 24" M1 ce n'est pas possible, donc je ne vois et ne sait pas ce qui pourrait clocher sous macOS Monterey.


merci d'avoir essayé en tous cas, je dois faire un "exposé" pour un devoir sur Tails et je ne parviens meme pas l'utiliser


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> merci d'avoir essayé en tous cas, je dois faire un "exposé" pour un devoir sur Tails et je ne parviens meme pas l'utiliser


Juste comme ça, pour la clé USB avec Utilitaire de disque, tu as bien sélectionné Table de partition GUID ?


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2022)

Comme Locke j’ai suivi les instructions et créé la clef sur mon Mac/M1 sans problème (en prenant l’option “dd” plutôt que BalenaEtcher).
Je ne peux pas tester la clef obtenue sur un Mac mais j’ai vérifié qu’elle fonctionne sur un PC/Intel donc en soi elle est valide.


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2022)

Pour la clef, la partition n’a pas d’incidence : elle est totalement écrasée lors de la copie.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Juste comme ça, pour la clé USB avec Utilitaire de disque, tu as bien sélectionné Table de partition GUID ?


heu... je suis sensée sélectionner ça à quel moment?


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Comme Locke j’ai suivi les instructions et créé la clef sur mon Mac/M1 sans problème (en prenant l’option “dd” plutôt que BalenaEtcher).
> Je ne peux pas tester la clef obtenue sur un Mac mais j’ai vérifié qu’elle fonctionne sur un PC/Intel donc en soi elle est valide.


je peux peut-être l'essayer sur le pc de mon fils du coup?


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> je peux peut-être l'essayer sur le pc de mon fils du coup?


Oui.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Pour la clef, la partition n’a pas d’incidence : elle est totalement écrasée lors de la copie.


mais pourquoi sur la clé de Locke Tails prend plus de 8GB et sur la mienne seulement 1,2?


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2022)

no sé.


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Je viens de tester sur mon portable Lenovo et ça fonctionne aussi.


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2022)

Si je regarde ma clef, j’ai une partition d’environ 4.3 GB et le reste est libre.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

bompi a dit:


> no sé.


Merci beaucoup pour le temps que tu m'as accordée, ainsi que Locke! Vous êtes chouette!


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

Pour la taille, peut-être lié aux réglages que j'ai fait un peu partout, mais j'ai souvenance qu'au tout début c'était 1,2 Go.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour la taille, peut-être lié aux réglages que j'ai fait un peu partout, mais j'ai souvenance qu'au tout début c'était 1,2 Go.


J'attends que mon fils rentre et je teste sur son pc... j'aurai peut-être plus de chance!


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2022)

Note que pour démarrer le PC sur la clef, il faut le lui indiquer. La méthode va dépendre du PC en question.
Éteindre le PC, brancher la clef, redémarrer le PC : lorsque l’indication de la carte ou du fabricant (American MegaTrend / Asus / bidule ou machin) apparaît il y a une touche sur laquelle appuyer pour entrer dans le menu de démarrage pour y choisir la clef.
La touche peut être par exemple : return ou  esc ou  F8 (c’est ce que j’ai eu sur mes différentes machines récentes)


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Février 2022)

quand tu tapes "diskutil list external" dans un terminal, tu obtiens quoi ? (avec la clé branchée)
l'installation avec balenaEtcher s'est bien passé ?
et si tu passes par "dd" avec le terminal, c'est mieux ?
car je vois ça : Plutôt que d'installer balenaEtcher, vous pouvez aussi installer Tails avec dd en ligne de commande.
en cliquant sur le dd rouge ça expanse les explications.

le fichier image à décompresser sur la clé avec balenaetcher fait 1,2Go
Télécharger l'image USB de Tails 4.26 ( 1.2 GB )


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

@love_leeloo
Tu as lu la réponse        #22      ?


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> quand tu tapes "diskutil list external" dans un terminal, tu obtiens quoi ?
> l'installation avec balenaEtcher s'est bien passé ?
> et si tu passes par "dd" avec le terminal, c'est mieux ?
> car je vois ça : Plutôt que d'installer balenaEtcher, vous pouvez aussi installer Tails avec dd en ligne de commande.
> en cliquant sur le dd rouge ça expanse les explications.


Non je n'ai pas essayé depuis le terminal, je vais le faire en effet. sinon avec Balena tout semble s'être bien passé.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Février 2022)

est ce que tu as "vérifié le téléchargement" comme conseillé ?


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Note que pour démarrer le PC sur la clef, il faut le lui indiquer. La méthode va dépendre du PC en question.
> Éteindre le PC, brancher la clef, redémarrer le PC : lorsque l’indication de la carte ou du fabricant (American MegaTrend / Asus / bidule ou machin) apparaît il y a une touche sur laquelle appuyer pour entrer dans le menu de démarrage pour y choisir la clef.
> La touche peut être par exemple : return ou  esc ou  F8 (c’est ce que j’ai eu sur mes différentes machines récentes)


je sens que je vais encore m'amuser!



love_leeloo a dit:


> est ce que tu as "vérifié le téléchargement" comme conseillé ?


yes! tout est bon!


----------



## edenpulse (3 Février 2022)

Sinon pourquoi ne pas simplement le tester en machine virtuelle ?


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Sinon pourquoi ne pas simplement le tester en machine virtuelle ?


disons que je trouvais que c'était plus simple que sur une vm... mais je peux aussi essayer cette option si ça ne fonctionne pas sur  pc


----------



## edenpulse (3 Février 2022)

Je vois pas plus simple que d'utiliser une VM... l'installer en dur, partitionner etc... c'est tellement plus galère... surtout pour un truc temporaire.


----------



## Lankay (3 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je vois pas plus simple que d'utiliser une VM... l'installer en dur, partitionner etc... c'est tellement plus galère... surtout pour un truc temporaire.


sur clé usb


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je vois pas plus simple que d'utiliser une VM... l'installer en dur, partitionner etc... c'est tellement plus galère... surtout pour un truc temporaire.


L’idée derrière Tails est bien de fonctionner sur une clef USB, en mode plutôt furtif :

pas d’installation sur un ordinateur ;
pas de données résidentes (_no data at rest_).
Le mode d’utilisation est donc :

ordinateur éteint on branche la clef USB ;
on démarre sur la clef ;
on fait ce que l’on a à faire ;
on éteint ;
ya plus rien nulle part.
Donc l’utiliser dans une VM, pourquoi pas. Mais ce n’est pas la méthode d’utilisation de choix.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2022)

Lankay a dit:


> J'attends que mon fils rentre et je teste sur son pc... j'aurai peut-être plus de chance!


Alors, qu'est-ce que ça donne sur Mac ou PC ? Pour ma part, étant curieux, j'ai même utilisé une simple carte SD et ça fonctionne indifféremment sur mon MBP ou Lenovo. J'avoue que je vais garder cette clé USB, c'est amusant, on peut même créer un stockage persistant crypté. Le côté sympa est que l'on peut utiliser n'importe quel ordinateur, sauf un Mac avec puce M1 !


----------

